# Hilfe bei Skale Tracker benoetigt :-(



## Suchfunktion (4. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe mir gerade Skale Tracker installiert,
da ich:
1.) Linux Debian im Einsatz habe,
2.) Mehr machen moechte, als nur untern Windows im MusicMaker Samples simpel zusammenklicken.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1: Kennt ihr ein gutes Einsteiger-HowTo/Tutorial/.. auf deutsch?
2: Ist Skale Tracker das richtige Programm fuer einen Anfaenger?

(Wer Skale Tracker nicht kennt -> Vergleichbar etwa mit Fruity Loops)

mfg
Suchfunktion


----------



## The_Maegges (5. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal nach dem Teil gegoogelt:
http://www.skale.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=11

Hilft vielleicht weiter.
Leider konnte ich nur ein paar Screenshots finden, da die Website zu dem Programm momentan down ist.

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich Linux nicht für den Audiogebrauch verwende, schon aus diversen Hardwaresupportgründen, die afaik immer noch nicht unter Linux gegeben sind.
Davon abgesehen ist es mir zu unsicher, ob meine VST's auch sauber laufen, ja es gibt wohl VST Support unter Linux, aber bleibt immer noch die Timingfrage.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz bin ich sehr auf deine Erfahrungsberichte und Ergebnisse gespannt, wäre nett wenn du dann mal ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben könntest.


----------

